# Code reference needed



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't know of any code article that requires a disconnect ahead of the pin and sleeve. I always thought the pin and sleeve was the disconnect


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

What is your specific situation? Is this a hazardous location? Might this be an OSHA requirement? Lighting ballast? 600v?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Generally, pin and sleeve are used on higher amps so it would make sense that a disconnect would be used to avoid insertion with a load. Of course, others may not be aware of the disconnect and just disconnect or connect the cord


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

The facility has various 30A 480V twistlocks everywhere, for battery chargers.

And there are half dozen 60A 480V pin and sleeves for welders, all have one arm bandits. Guy at plant told me it's code for this type plugs, said it was for arc flash.

I asked why is plugging in things that aren't turned off?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Helmut said:


> The facility has various 30A 480V twistlocks everywhere, for battery chargers.
> 
> And there are half dozen 60A 480V pin and sleeves for welders, all have one arm bandits. Guy at plant told me it's code for this type plugs, said it was for arc flash.
> 
> I asked why is plugging in things that aren't turned off?


I dont recall the specific part of NEC but it more likely OSHA or facility requirement per safety department.

There is a interlocked one arm bandit nonfused disconnect switch which I do get it from time to time. but just be aware of lead time that all. 

For the Battery chargers.,, I dont useally see them with interlocked disconnect switch at all unless for very specific reason from the charger manufacter.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I don't know of any code article that requires a disconnect ahead of the pin and sleeve. I always thought the pin and sleeve was the disconnect


Useally the Pin and Sleeve is disconnect but a gotcha which I will remind ya ., 

some are not rated to disconnect under full load so just be aware of that. 

for nonrated load disconnection pin and sleeve typically I install the interlocked one arm bandit disconnect switch so if someone remove the pin and sleeve while it under the load it will force someone to turn the disconnect off before they can remove it ditto for installing too.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

For the welders: 



> 630.13 Disconnecting Means. A disconnecting means
> shall be provided in the supply circuit for each arc welder
> that is not equipped with a disconnect mounted as an integral
> part of the welder.
> ...


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Helmut said:


> The facility has various 30A 480V twistlocks everywhere, for battery chargers.
> 
> And there are half dozen 60A 480V pin and sleeves for welders, all have one arm bandits. Guy at plant told me it's code for this type plugs, said it was for arc flash.
> 
> I asked why is plugging in things that aren't turned off?


You would still have to remember to turn off the disco in the off chance that you forgot to turn off your load.

Doesn't make much sense.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Helmut said:


> What article requires a non fused disconnect ahead of a twist lock plug or pin and sleeve connector?


I dont know of a code 
But a railroad factory I do work in said OSHA came in and told them all 480 volt receptacles needed a disconnect mounted above the receptacle so they could unplug and plug in with the power off


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The pin and sleeve receptacles we use where I'm at now are integrated into the disconnect, and they retain the plug. You can't physically remove the plug until the disconnect is turned off. Hubbell and Mennekes are the two big brands we use of those. 

http://www.mennekes.com/products/switched-and-interlocked-receptacles

https://www.hubbell.com/wiringdevic...C-Mechanical-Interlocks/HBL3100MI6W/p/1638157


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> The pin and sleeve receptacles we use where I'm at now are integrated into the disconnect, and they retain the plug. You can't physically remove the plug until the disconnect is turned off. Hubbell and Mennekes are the two big brands we use of those.
> 
> http://www.mennekes.com/products/switched-and-interlocked-receptacles
> 
> https://www.hubbell.com/wiringdevic...C-Mechanical-Interlocks/HBL3100MI6W/p/1638157


what are you paying for the Hubbell


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalwiz said:


> what are you paying for the Hubbell


I wasn't sure, so I logged into the supply house to see. We don't do so much cord connected stuff, but when we do it's either a 30 amp or 60 amp, 480V

The Hubbell:
Product Description 
HUBW HBL430MI7W
30AMP 480VAC 3POLE 4WIRE IEC PIN &
SLEEVE MECHANICAL INTERLOCK
NON-FUSED 1" HUB SUPPLIED
Your Price: $ 918.03 EA

The Mennekes says "call for price", but I suspect it's very close.

Pin and sleeve material is stupid expensive no matter how you look at it. Just an angled back box for a generator inlet is a few hundred dollars.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

TGGT said:


> You would still have to remember to turn off the disco in the off chance that you forgot to turn off your load.
> 
> Doesn't make much sense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I hate to step on your toes for a second .,,

but some disconnect switch which I am aware that some models that they are specficaly say " do not disconnect under load " due some are not rated to inturpet the load due their construction of knife blades and few will marked " isolation only " 

I know it dont make much sense but some disconnect switch cant cut heavy load due arc flash issue inside the disconnect switch. It kinda more noteable on 400 or 480 voltage system.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

All the convention electrical is twist lock / pin & sleeve.
Not necessarily any disco near.
Some times you would have to call to someone in the catwalk.
During tear-out a few JW's get careless.
Remember one winner disconnected a large 480v piece of equipment on display. Didn't verify it was shut off. Didn't even unplug the twist-lock right next to it. Just unhooked the chair lugs and was in for a surprise when the wires were yanked out.

Another time a teamster stole a 200a disconnect and cables off a crane energized at 380v. Took me a few hours to figure out where the equipment went after I got the "our stuff quit working call".


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

My last arc flash class instructor said that all plug in tools will soon require gfci protection including welders. We use 480v single phase load break rated plugs with out disconnects but im guessing that will have to be changed in the near future (still can not find a 480 single phase gfci)

All the refer tankers and portable pumps have 3p 480v pin and sleeve that are not load break rated so they all have disconnects with integrated locks.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

I have seen multiple incidents first hand where both disconnects have been opened under motor loads and 480 V plugs exploded on disconnect under load. Not sure why you need a Code for this. ALL plugs aren’t rated to disconnect under load but 120 V stuff is not going to be a serious arc flash.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

paulengr said:


> I have seen multiple incidents first hand where both disconnects have been opened under motor loads and 480 V plugs exploded on disconnect under load. Not sure why you need a Code for this. ALL plugs aren’t rated to disconnect under load but 120 V stuff is not going to be a serious arc flash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes we need the code to get the company to pay outlandish prices for the parts.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Generally, pin and sleeve are used on higher amps so it would make sense that a disconnect would be used to avoid insertion with a load. Of course, others may not be aware of the disconnect and just disconnect or connect the cord


I did work at a lead smelting facility that had pin and sleeve connectors for their refining kettle pumps and mixers. There were start and stop buttons at every station, guys would still plug them in and unplug them while energized. I had to replace more receptacles and plugs than I can even count because of that.


----------

